# My Nova 16v



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

*My Nova 16v - Paint correction added 8/11/08*

New to the Forum so thought i'd stick a few pics up of my pride and joy, taken last autum
































































And the arty ones
































































Who can see the nova here


















And taken by the previous owner the night before I got it


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice i almost baught another last week shame it was in a rough state
lovely work:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice it looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks like a beast!! paintwork is very nice too


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice there and in looks like its in good condition wish I still had mine


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

stunning wee sri mate:thumb:

still gorgeous cars after all these years, best colour as well 

to say I'm jealous is a understatement :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cracking little motor and looks like it's in great condition..............:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im no corsa/nova lover by a long shot, but thats tastefully done


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great - nice reflections.


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow - very nice....I still long for a Flame Red GTE as a restoration project, first car I ever wanted to own - very jealous of your SRI! Nice work!


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't take credit for the work, I bought it from a good friend, he owned it for over a decade!

Here are a few more shots


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice.......what type of horsepower is is putting out mate.......any other mods


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I love that car, but can't help feeling it needs some different wheels to finish it off.

I know Speedline Alesio (sp) are old but the would look lovely.

Anyway, cracking motor nonetheless.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, its got about 193bhp (rolling roaded in May 08). Engine is relatively standard, ARP bottom end bolts, Helix paddle clutch and the throttle bodies. Its also running 288mm brakes up front and rear discs. So it stops as well as it goes.

Wheel wise, I have wanted other wheels for ages, but the previous owner had several wheel types on it




























But I have bought these and awaiting collection end of october freshly refurbed in Vauxhall Mistral grey, with matching engine details I hope




























but they'll be in this colour


----------



## cheshiresport (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome along Mark, looking nice mate


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work on an awesome looking car! 

Nice pictures too.:thumb:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

i knew id seen this car before...took some pics of it at the billing auqadrome a few yrs back. id post the pics up but the plate is showin.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

thinkin about it, aint that nick carrow or sumthins old car? my mate had his mums red nova, small world


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Beautiful. I love Novas.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Dont see to many Novas around these days. Nice to see a tidy example that has stood the test of time


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

306chris said:


> Dont see to many Novas around these days. Nice to see a tidy example that has stood the test of time


what they said ^^^^^^

:thumb:


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah its Nic's old car!


----------



## kandykorsa (Feb 14, 2008)

aww one of the few mint novas left!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car, havent seen any for years


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

very nice nova, like the headlight covers, peugeot 205's had them aswell, still cant find a unbroken set tho.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

That looks quality!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> im no corsa/nova lover by a long shot, but thats tastefully done


Yeah I would agree with that ....maybe a smaller back box?

But liking it generally

Nice finish...


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Ah lovely car man, my mate owns a white 2L XE with throttle boddies on (ex Courtney Sport Demo car, the one Vicky Butler Henderson had) and it's amazing, sounds like nothing on earth and is hilarious. Torque steer is nuts to watch when your following it. Will shred the tyres in 4th and hit the limiter in 5th.

Great to see one in this condition (V. rare), well done, love it!


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

if i could pick one word to sum this wee car up it would have to be

awesome i've always loved novas:thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

that is very tasty mate!


----------



## kevinmcm19 (Dec 28, 2006)

i really like your nova all the ones ive seen lately have all got body kits and look horrible


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Hopefully going to give it a good clean tomorrow, Clean? Should that not be a good detailing lol


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

mate that is stunning !! :thumb: 
any pics of the engine bay in the daylight 

never mind just seen second page lol :thumb:


----------



## Declan (Oct 3, 2008)

Of all the Nova's on the scene, Marks one has to have the best paint finish.... get some pics up after you've cleaned it


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't clean it today after all! I gave my disAstra a clean instead and went to the beech. I'll be giving it a goot clean with Craig soon


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Have seen this at a few shows over the past couple of years and always been impressed with how clean it is :argie:


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Get your finger out and clean it mark or you too busy with that sport that your finishing???


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

novacabrio said:


> I'll be giving it a goot clean with Craig soon


Who.......


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> Who.......


You may know him


----------



## njc11 (Jun 1, 2006)

Declan said:


> Of all the Nova's on the scene, Marks one has to have the best paint finish.... get some pics up after you've cleaned it


All credit to Adrian Culley who did the respray... :thumb: I bet he's lost count how many Nova's he's actually done...

Glad your still enjoying the car mate and most of all its getting used!:thumb:

It couldnt have gone to a better home..

Its nice to read all the positve comments about the car... i owned it from May1990 till November 2007... over 17years!!

Cheers

Nick
:thumb:


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

minted nova, 1 of the cleanest ive seen in a long time


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm Nova Porn!


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Rare car now, and in excellent condition. I had a Nova a long time, great little car. :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i had a nova as my 1st ever car great little things , that looks in superb condition.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

You don't see many of these anymore. Thanks for posting.


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

i remember this car my mate lives a couple of doors down from the previous owner in stockport. very nice motor didnt he have it from when he was 17?


----------



## doggonwheels (Aug 12, 2008)

Ahh the PNG not seen that for a while, they did a little feature on one of my cars many many moons ago


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Awsome car mate, really nice attention to detail but i would change that exhaust, bit to big for my own taste, however stunning work well done :thumb:


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats mint luv it!!


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

leo_jones said:


> i remember this car my mate lives a couple of doors down from the previous owner in stockport. very nice motor didnt he have it from when he was 17?


NJC11 on here, he had it from 1990 I won't say how old he was as that'd give his age away now (but he is older than me lol  :lol



doggonwheels said:


> Ahh the PNG not seen that for a while, they did a little feature on one of my cars many many moons ago


I probably have a copy of the old mag tucked away some where, what was it?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've never been a nova fan, probably from seeing so many modded to a eye punishing level, but that looks really good.

I was going to ask for some interior shots, all of that looks really tasteful, bet your mate spent a packet on it though?!


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> I was going to ask for some interior shots, all of that looks really tasteful, bet your mate spent a packet on it though?!


He spent enough to get it to a nice level


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

Looking good :thumb: ive always loved novas, my first car was a black nova 1.4SR, those were the days :lol:


----------



## jay w (Oct 7, 2008)

Nova,

you didn't used to have a Nova spider by any chance?

Nice looking SRi, i have seen it at billing a few times


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

jay w said:


> Nova,
> 
> you didn't used to have a Nova spider by any chance?
> 
> Nice looking SRi, i have seen it at billing a few times


Yeah that was me, i've had one or two, or is that several lol


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

bwwwwaaappppp, nice mate, very clean!


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Decided after hours on here i'd get my paint properly detailed in time for taking my car to the NEC classic car show next weekend. So I called a good friend of mine (thevaleter on here) and we spent a day and a half on the car getting the exterior right.

so here we go...........

Car when he arrived, I was ashamed :lol:.........



















Still some good reflections



















First job was to remove side skirts and rear wiper (yes i was that much of a pain for him, but I had new unpainted skirts to go on)



















Then he sprayed the car with some Citrus spray (meens nothing to me, but seems to work?) mixed with some snow foam (which he has left me some of ) left to stand for 5 minutes..... (all pics not available as they have his van in back ground and he has said i'll not be able to post them pics?)










then rinsed off.....










Washed with Duragloss (glad I started to write the names down at this point) wash concentrate and dried with drying towels ready to look at the damage?

And here's what he was up against.......










don't know what all the fuss was about :doublesho



















The bodywork seemed to be covered in a over spray which is strange, but all fixed now

So using Megs Orange soft cutting pad and Menz IP here's a 50/50 shot after correction...



















Once he had found the right combination of compound and pad he worked his way around the car to remove all the imperfections then again with a finishing pad and some final finishing compound I belive (menzernna or something sounding similar?)..........




























also cleaned and sealed the exhaust..........



















Yes its big but car wouldn't suit a smaller tail pipe.

top polish I remember well as I took a picture  It was 2 coats of Collinite










Here's some reflection shots and some final pics................













































































































The wheels also got changed, as per a previous post. I also sealed these with his Jetseal 109, which I got a bit of a bug for and did my calipers and just about anyting I could get my hands on after he told me how good it was 




























Took about 10 hours in total

On tuesday i'll have some better pics and i'll be doing the interior. Few more new bits in there to come. And the engine bay wil be cleaned in preperation for the weekend


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Does look nice.


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

my word shes stuning, more pics of the engine bay i say, whats it putting out then, at wheels???


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

It was rolling roaded at Well Lane in may and had 193bhp, i'll post some engine shots when i get it all nice again


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great car. Brilliant photo with the vx220.


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Great car. Brilliant photo with the vx220.


Sadly its one picture I can't take credit for


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very tidy looking Nova, like the AstraG alloys on there and looks well sorted with the venerable C20XE under the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Love it mate...Sure I;ve seen it somewhere before... Total Vauxhall mag maybe??


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Alex-Clio said:


> Love it mate...Sure I;ve seen it somewhere before... Total Vauxhall mag maybe??


Yup! although not in my ownership, feature wasn't the best either


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Some pictures from the weekend, taken by a friend for me













































































































Strike a pose


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

love it.superb.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

stunning little motor


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Said it before and i'll say it again. It looks stunning.


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a nice car Mark, have you sold it yet ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow this does bring back memories of my old signal yellow nova which i had built by courtney turbo about 15 years ago ,2.0ltr turbo .and the start of the max power scene,to which it was on one of the early video's,

all the work i had done was following a top gear feature on John sheilds green nova which i fell in love with and had to have the same ...

just thought is the performance nova group still going?






Thats not my yellow one in the vid


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Detail, you may know my car form old then, it used to have the reg A5NJC owned by Nic Caro. 

PNG is no more as we knew it. But an old Nova forum NOvaload now use the name with the permission of Mathew Searle. Most of the old PNG people Jason Hudson etc I still speak to. Have you any pics of your Nova? If it was a Courtenay car it will probably be known still?


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Minted nova mate, Had my fair share of these and used to love them:thumb:


----------

